# Amelia fishing



## Wes (Jul 25, 2010)

I am heading to Amelia tomorrow and trying to decide whether to take any surf fishing gear. Anybody wanna weigh in? I am thinking its probably too warm and this time of year the bite in the surf isn't that great. Lemme know what you think.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 25, 2010)

I have been fishing Amelia now for 30 years, but I have not done a ton of surf fishing. That being said, I heard from several sources that this year has been kinda slow on the surf, for what ever that's worth.

The jetties, however, have been good.  Tarpon should be there in good numbers now.


----------



## DBM78 (Jul 26, 2010)

I leave for Amelia/Fernandina on Wednesday. I have never been but looking forward to it. We are staying in the Ocean Park condos. FishingAddict thanks for all of the info on place to eat.


----------



## deadline34 (Jul 26, 2010)

I fish there every week.  Have had good luck with sand fleas for pompano.  If you have a 4-wheel drive fish the south end.  Can't imagine going to Amelia without surf fishing gear.


----------



## MissionMagnet (Jul 27, 2010)

I jusst got back from St. Augustine, and let me tell you it was rough something fierce. I guess because of the storm down south so it may have subsided, but we tried to surf fish and it was a complete waste.


----------



## thendric (Aug 11, 2010)

I went fishing with Capt Dan Flynn 2 weeks ago out of Amelia Island and had a great time.  

We caught 7 large reds (6 were over 27 inches).  Great guy to fish with.  Highly recommend if you are in the area.


----------



## FishingAddict (Aug 11, 2010)

thendric said:


> I went fishing with Capt Dan Flynn 2 weeks ago out of Amelia Island and had a great time.
> 
> We caught 7 large reds (6 were over 27 inches).  Great guy to fish with.  Highly recommend if you are in the area.



Danny is THE MAN!  I've never had a trip that was slow with him.

Glad to help, DBM...hope it worked out!


----------



## DBM78 (Aug 12, 2010)

FishingAddict said:


> Danny is THE MAN!  I've never had a trip that was slow with him.
> 
> Glad to help, DBM...hope it worked out!



Had a great time and will return. What a nice and relaxing vacation for us. Amelia island is what Florida was like 50 years ago. Anybody going to the Cocktail party should check out staying on the island that week or weekend only about 30-45 minutes from the stadium. I didn't get to do a lot of fishing but did see some people catching some whiting in the surf. Went to the marina one day to check things out. A couple boats had just came in a lot of fish caught Cobia and Kings.


----------



## FishingAddict (Aug 13, 2010)

Amelia was even better 30 years ago...It got a heck of a lot more crowded when the Ritz set up shop there.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 16, 2010)

FishingAddict said:


> Amelia was even better 30 years ago...It got a heck of a lot more crowded when the Ritz set up shop there.



No doubt about that! I like the "Fernandina Beach" folks much better than the "Amelia Island" folks!


----------



## DBM78 (Aug 21, 2010)

FishingAddict said:


> Amelia was even better 30 years ago...It got a heck of a lot more crowded when the Ritz set up shop there.



Yeah I can see where your coming from. I been going to HHI for about 14 years and seen a lot of changes there for the worst. My parents use to own a villa in Palmetto Dunes. Hilton Head is a total different place the wife and me went last summer and don't plan on going back. We really enjoyed Amelia Island just what we were looking for and reminded me of what HHI use to be but with a nicer beach.

Oh and we did say in the north end of the island "Fernandina area" at the Ocean Park condos it backs up to the Fort. Really nice place to stay and right across the street from the beach. All of the condos are ocean view. But since getting a feel for the area we will find a house on the beach next time. We went down there because it was pretty close, didn't have to worry about the oil spill when we booked, and the review of how laid back the island was. It really was a nice vacation. We did drive to the south end of the island and it was beautiful.


----------

